# Two people in a solo IK?



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely! But the key is having the right Ik. I have a tributary tomcat which is 10'6" long and has beefy 11.5 " baffels. I have done lots of class III with a smaller person in front; a woman or teenager. Then it is very important to have the proper seats installed, cheetah seats or other highback seats designed for Ik's is amust. Most Aire singles work well to, most NRS single IK's do not work with 2 people. cargo weight limit is critical and is usually stated on most IK's. Good-luck


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Might want to practice on an easier run first. There will be some learning time to get two paddlers coordinated, such as you're not banging your paddles into each other, getting accustomed to the weight distribution, etc. Speaking from experience!

However, when you get good at it, it's a blast to do it!


----------

